# [solved] "nice" ohne root

## drakesoft

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne den befehl nice benutzen als normaler user. Ist dies möglich wenn ja wie? 

Grüße

drakesoftLast edited by drakesoft on Sun Aug 30, 2009 8:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Knieper

```
>la /usr/bin/nice

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30092 Aug 22 10:05 /usr/bin/nice

>/usr/bin/nice -n 3 /bin/zsh

>ps -eo "%c%n" G 3

zsh               3

ps                3
```

Funktioniert doch...

----------

## furanku

Meinst Du renice für Prozesse anderer Nutzer? Das würde vermutlich mit dem set uid bit und den Eigentümerrechten des renice binaries gehen, aber damit reißt Du Dir eine große Sicherheitslücke ins System. Davon würde ich schwerstens abraten, es hat schon seinen Sinn, daß nur root die Prozesspriorität anderer Nutzer ändern darf.

Gegebenfalls (also wenn Du es wirklich brauchst) würde ich in diesem Fall eine Lösung über sudo vorschlagen. Frag nochmal nach, wenn es Dir überhaupt um renice geht und Du mehr Informationen brauchst.

----------

## drakesoft

Den Befehl kann ich ausführen aber dann kommt folgende fehlermeldung.

```
nice -n -15 firefox

nice: kann Priorität nicht setzen: Keine Berechtigung
```

----------

## furanku

Achso ... Du willst nice benutzen um eben nicht "nice" zu sein, sondern Deine Prozesse zu bevorzugen. Aus der nice info Page:

 *Quote:*   

>  Only a privileged user may run a process with lower niceness:
> 
>      $ nice -n -1 nice
> 
>      nice: cannot set niceness: Permission denied
> ...

 

Bis nice -n -5 geht es zumindest auf meinem System aber doch, guck Dir dazu mal /etc/security/limits.conf an, dort kannst Du für einzelne User oder Gruppen oder das erlauben.

Ich habe für audio Bearbeitung dort mal einen Eintrag 

 *Quote:*   

> @audio - nice -5
> 
> 

 

hinzugefügt, der es Mitgliedern der Gruppe "audio" erlaubt ihre Prozesse mit höherer Priorität zu starten, ist aber schon lange her und ich hatte das auch nur aus einem HOWTO.

----------

## drakesoft

danke funktioniert super!

----------

